# The business of detailing



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

*THE BUSINESS OF DETAILING*
An Auto Finesse Training Day, in association with Dodo Juice

*Brief*: a day with hands-on advanced pro-detailing training, plus in-depth business advice and discussion, to guide you on your way to professional success in the automotive detailing industry.

Max attendance: 15
Cost per person: 95 GBP (inc VAT), including lunch and refreshments.

Date: 27th Nov 2010

*Description*:

Are you already detailing in the course of your business? Looking to take that daunting leap from weekender to full-time pro? Or about to hand in your notice because you want to be your own boss and detail or valet for a living? Then this course could be exactly what you're looking for.

On Saturday the 27th November, Auto Finesse opens the doors of its brand new detailing studio to offer the first training event aimed specifically at detailing as a business.

One of the premier high-end detailing businesses in the UK, commanding sums well into four figures for machine correction, Auto Finesse is a detailing business at the top of its game. Having been professionally detailing since 1999, and hosting Dodo Juice training days for the last three years, James and the Auto Finesse team are now offering their expertise and knowledge to a dozen companies or individuals who want to detail - or want to detail more profitably.

This isn't just about getting the Mirka out and having a go at wetsanding, or discussing which pad or compound to use. As well as getting half a day of advanced training, you'll also learn about common tricks of the trade, the truth about top end detailing and what you'll really need to do to make ends meet.

Furthermore, Dodo Juice will be on hand to talk about the importance of branding and marketing - and how to grow as a small business. With Dom as the originator of the '5k car wash' news release five years ago, and with 50 pro detailers in their approved scheme and an HSBC Start Up Stars award in the bag, Dodo Juice are well placed to offer business insights - as well as being on hand to discuss the technical aspect of certain detailing products.

If you want to grow your existing business by boosting return custom, or enter a new career with your eyes wide open, make sure you attend.

*The agenda*

Hands on practical training:

• Assessing paintwork and gauging defect severity. Use of paint thickness gauges… or not.

• Advanced polishing theory and practice, inc wet sanding techniques and wool pad correction.

• Advanced, Block and machine wet sanding demos by Kelly of KDS detailing.

• True correction and how to acheive that perfect finish; we investigate the wipe down process and product filling, and show how to get true correction as opposed to a temporary finish.

• Stone chip repair and minor paint scuff repair.

• Sticky paint… we talk though the issue of "sticky paint", why it occurs and how best to over come the problem with products and polishing methods.

Business theory and practice:

• High end detailing - the myths & realities: we talk about what is achievable and what's not, how top end detailers really earn their money and what they really charge, plus what is a realistic turnover and profit.

• Marketing and branding: how best to position your business, build a brand and then market it against the competition. We look at simple mistakes people make, ways to market yourself and how to maximise your PR.

• Legalities and insurance: MSDS, water run off, COSSH, booking-in sheets… plus we have our insurance specialist, Simon from Daines Kapp, on hand - to talk about what cover is needed as a legal requirement and other options, like accidental damage cover, road risks and overnight cover.

• Fundamentals of business: VAT vs non-VAT, Limited vs Sole Trader, Mobile vs Premises… we look at the benefits and pitfalls of your core decisions when you start out.

• Pricing: how to price jobs and how to lay the foundations of a good pricing structure. We also talk about generating revenue in other ways, through additional services and product upsell.

• Saving money: what unnecessary expenses to avoid and how to save money on products.

• Building a client base: how you can develop regular, or even contract, customers and build a stable business and income.

• Customer service: managing customer expectations, how to make your customers relate to you and your brand, how to deal with customer complaints and "toxic customers" to avoid at all costs.

*The date*: Saturday 27th November 2010, from 9am until 5pm (includes Q&A session)

*The location*: Auto Finesse Studio, Unit 8, Golds Enterprise Zone, Jenkins Dr, Elsenham, Essex, CM22 6JX.

*The cost*: 95 GBP (inc lunch and refreshments)

*Max attendees*: 12

*How to book*: Call: James on 07920 044 333 or Sian on 01920 412 564.
Email: [email protected]










*Hotels*:

*Travel lodge:* http://www.travelodge.co.uk/search_a...d=423&from=map

*Days Hotel London Stansted* (At the M11 services): Welcome Break Birchanger Green Jct 8, M11 Mtrwy, Old Dumow Rd
Bishop's Stortford, Hertfordshire CM23 5QZ, United Kingdom
01279 213 900

*Radisson SAS Hotel London Stansted Airport:* (apparently is quite nice not sure on cost though)
Waltham Close, Stansted Airport
Stansted, Essex CM24 1PP, United Kingdom
01279 661 012

*Chimneys Guest House* (closest to our door worth considering)
44 Lower Street
Stansted, Essex CM24 8LR, United Kingdom
01279 813 388
chimneysguesthouse.co.uk‎

*PLEASE NOTE* do not put your name on a list in this thread, the only list will be the one below and we will update
it as we take the bookings, but please feel free to ask any questions or express your interest in this thread.

Attendees list:

1: Milan
2: Tim
3: Matthew
4: Alfie 
5: Ian Spall
6: Simon Dunsmore
7: David His**** 
8: Chris
9: Mark Squire
10: Richard
11: Paul Every
12: Tom Puttick
13: Joseph Nolan
14:
15:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Sound's good that jamesb mixing the two together.


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

That's nice.
Hope I'll be able to afford to fly over to UK to one of that trainings in the future.
And hope you'll continue with them :thumb:


----------



## DanSN117 (May 5, 2007)

James, this what you were talking about on Twitter?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the interest so far guys:thumb:

Any questions on the day feel free to ask in this thread, or email if you want to.



DanSN117 said:


> James, this what you were talking about on Twitter?


No mate but im sure we need a pizza boy all the same


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Ide love to attend, its just that im away on business abroad on that week so i need to see whether i can get back a day early.


----------



## DanSN117 (May 5, 2007)

Ill only come if Gaz is there.....


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

ADW said:


> Ide love to attend, its just that im away on business abroad on that week so i need to see whether i can get back a day early.


Well if you do decide its something you want to do, all you have to do is contact us :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

sound's like a good day :thumb:

and very reasonable price for expert info and guidence :thumb:

i may even pop down myself, you never stop learing you know


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks very good value having seen first hand the quality of advice/tuition available from the AF Team.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Well it's payday (and my birthday) the day before.... Not sure what funds I'll have left from this months wage, so if possible, could I pay on the day if funds allow?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Well it's payday (and my birthday) the day before.... Not sure what funds I'll have left from this months wage, so if possible, could I pay on the day if funds allow?


Hi Mat im afraid we can't hold any spaces without payment, but by all means if there is a still some space still free by then you can jump on it.

However from the amount of calls and emails already on this one i think it maybe unlikely.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

No probs fella... Would pay now, but gotta get Coilys, Tyres, Bearings and other crap for the MOT


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I totally understand, timing is not perfect for everyone, but when is it ever? its just this idea has been something rattling around a while and that dates the only one this year all involved are free to get together.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

TBH, I read it, and then realised it was you, and it didn't suprise me in the least it was you hosting the meet


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

james b said:


> *THE BUSINESS OF DETAILING*
> An Auto Finesse Training Day, in association with Dodo Juice
> 
> *Brief*: a day with hands-on advanced pro-detailing training, plus in-depth business advice and discussion, to guide you on your way to professional success in the automotive detailing industry.
> ...


I don't understand this move. You are effectively training your opposition and those people will be working against you
THE UK has enough valeters/detailers/refinishers so why share your secrets with the enemy

Yes I could see that you want to lift up the industry, get the hacks put out of business and work together to raise each other up but there is a risk to be had

My friend and former business associate went down this path with training clinics for car enthusiasts and anyone willing to learn the basics, intermediate and then advanced courses

The people have not remained loyal (buy their products elsewhere) and some have started up mobile detail operations and are working against him

Thus why I walked away and went in a different direction from his company and now operate my own shop, work at custom restoration shops and a car wash and refinish centre which details vehicles for the rich and famous and middle upper class citizens of my state


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

DanSN117 said:


> Ill only come if Gaz is there.....


Feelin' the man love from all the way over here in the states.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> I don't understand this move. You are effectively training your opposition and those people will be working against you
> THE UK has enough valeters/detailers/refinishers so why share your secrets with the enemy
> 
> Yes I could see that you want to lift up the industry, get the hacks put out of business and work together to raise each other up but there is a risk to be had
> ...


I always knew there would be some critics, we have been doing detailer training events and open days for years now, a few a year since the very day we got our first unit, so this is not some rash decision and part of a much bigger picture, its unlikely to have any negative affect on our business, if it would there it would not be happening however we are very established with a huge client list of regular customers with alot of very expensive vehicles on our books :thumb: in a day im not going to be able to make newbies the biggest thing since sliced bread, but i hope we will be able to give enough training and insight to set people on there way with a clearer view on the industry as a whole :thumb:

From all the training events we have done they have only really had a positive affect on our business and around half of the people who attend are looking to detail for a living or already do, so its not really new ground for us.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

I think this is a great idea. I hear what your saying James about having your client base and therefore this aint going to go to the next new firm overnight. If think about it from another angle, if you keep everything you know underwraps then theres not much point in posting write ups etc showing people what process and products you go through! 

I speak to 3-4 other people in the trade almost everyday and we share ideas and stuff which is great for them!  

I think this is a great idea! Wish this was about 3years ago!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

james b said:


> From all the training events we have done they have only really had a positive affect on our business and around half of the people who attend are looking to detail for a living or already do, so its not really new ground for us.


Respect for doing the course, but personally think you have sold yourself short with the price, would want 3-4 times that to pass on valuable insight and knowledge.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Respect for doing the course, but personally think you have sold yourself short with the price, would want 3-4 times that to pass on valuable insight and knowledge.


We have done a few one to one week long courses however these run well in to 4 figures, this was a way of giving budding pros an affordable source of training and info as a group.

You know as well as us, we can't make a pro of someone in a week let alone a day, but what we can offer will be of alot of help to many who want to make it in the industry, and set them off on the right foot, there really aint that many independant sources of training available.

Its not like im going to be giving everyone a copy of my client list, so dont go booking your space just yet Rob


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

james b said:


> Its not like im going to be giving everyone a copy of my client list, so dont go booking your space just yet Rob


Haaaaaa!!! I'll hold of for the time being then.:lol:

Wasn't being negative towards your course mate, just thought it warranted more money per person, saying that most on the list advertise on here for free because they won't pay the subs of £150.00.:lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

No i understand Rob, dont worry iv not taken any of it the wrong way, i expected it to get some criticism, the price and numbers for the course where actually a weigh up between what we need to run a day like this and the ablity to get a price to a point people see as fair.

I think it represents very good value for anyone who attends.


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

After the half day of advanced hands-on training, will the advice/business training be presentation based or chat around the workshop based?

I am interested atm but you're a far distance from Leeds. May have to give you a call to find out if it's the course for me:thumb:


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

There is a so much to learn about setting up and running a business as well as having the knowledge of your profession. Do adequate research on owning and operating your own business first

Adequate insurance, stable finances, available credit, a good working relationship with your banker or business backer, accounting, tax law, properly setting up your business (sole proprietorship, Limited Company etc.) as well as having the necessary discipline and organizational ability to pay bills on time, are just some of the things required and to start maintain business momentum.

This is all in addition to sales, marketing, customer relationships, vendor relationships, and actually doing the work.

Being good at what you do is 25% the balance is business acumen, client relationships and marketing yourself and your services and product. Strive to offer customer-focused services that differentiate your company from the competition. Ensure that your marketing focuses on customer's needs as opposed to what you think they want


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Gleammachine said:


> Respect for doing the course, but personally think you have sold yourself short with the price, would want 3-4 times that to pass on valuable insight and knowledge.


+1 on the above.

This would be the best investment of £ you'll ever make...take good notes


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

james b said:


> No i understand Rob, dont worry iv not taken any of it the wrong way, i expected it to get some criticism, the price and numbers for the course where actually a weigh up between what we need to run a day like this and the ablity to get a price to a point people see as fair.
> 
> I think it represents very good value for anyone who attends.


Cool mate, agree it's very good value and tempted to sign up myself even if it's just to ask annoying questions, wish you success with it.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

TOGWT said:


> There is a so much to learn about setting up and running a business as well as having the knowledge of your profession. Do adequate research on owning and operating your own business first
> 
> Adequate insurance, stable finances, available credit, a good working relationship with your banker or business backer, accounting, tax law, properly setting up your business (sole proprietorship, Limited Company etc.) as well as having the necessary discipline and organizational ability to pay bills on time, are just some of the things required and to start maintain business momentum.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of that, nothing more so than the _Being good at what you do is 25% the balance_ part, you must be good at the practical part of your trade but you also need to have a good idea on all the other aspects too.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Well 8 spaces sold with in 2 days, so its been very well received, and the list has been updated.

We have had a few people asking if they can pay on the day, im afraid for this one we are asking everyone to pay before we put them on the list, as the last days we held we all the 25 spaces taken with in a day and then half drop out when its time to pay, there are only have 12 spaces on this one and we want to make sure everyone who genuinely wants to come gets the chance.

Any more questions feel free to ask here, PM, E-mail, or even give us a call (no one at office at weekend so use Mob if you do call)


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

3 spaces remaining.


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

So tempted but it's miles away!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Divine said:


> So tempted but it's miles away!


Thats just the way it is im afraid mate, we are located exactly where we need to be, just outside london and in easy reach of the midlands :thumb:

Its the only place any of our days will be held


----------



## GingerBoy (Oct 29, 2010)

*Help*

Hi I am new to the forum/detailing and have been looking at some of the stuff other members have been doing. I was hoping someone could tell me the best way to get started and what products are good for a new start to detailing?
I have an old Ford Capri that started its life as a black car, but is now looking more gray than black with all the swirls in the paint work, can anyone tell me where to start?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

GingerBoy said:


> Hi I am new to the forum/detailing and have been looking at some of the stuff other members have been doing. I was hoping someone could tell me the best way to get started and what products are good for a new start to detailing?
> I have an old Ford Capri that started its life as a black car, but is now looking more gray than black with all the swirls in the paint work, can anyone tell me where to start?


Best bet would be start a new thread with that exact info you just put, il come find it and give advise there if i can :thumb:


----------



## chris3125 (Apr 6, 2009)

Divine said:


> So tempted but it's miles away!


Thats what I thought and i'm coming from newcastle! Sure it will be well worth it


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

chris3125 said:


> Thats what I thought and i'm coming from newcastle! Sure it will be well worth it


Could car share? Will PM you


----------



## Tom125 (Apr 18, 2010)

Divine said:


> So tempted but it's miles away!


I was really tempted so a nice bike ride from Sheffield to Nottingham then the train.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Guys i know some of you on the list are interested in hotels and B&Bs and i have not forgot, im on the case but we are also really busy at the moment, iv looked at a couple today, but i dont think id recommend them, so im going to find an hour or two tomorrow to go find a few nicer options for you :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

I have the utmost respect for Autofinesse, dont ever doubt that
Its just that I had seen the results of doing what you are offering training wise within another company here in Oz and was very concerned. 

Best wishes for the future
Matt


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

james b said:


> Hi Guys i know some of you on the list are interested in hotels and B&Bs and i have not forgot, im on the case but we are also really busy at the moment, iv looked at a couple today, but i dont think id recommend them, so im going to find an hour or two tomorrow to go find a few nicer options for you :thumb:


i think this travel lodge is closest to you and cheap
http://www.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_book/rooms_rates.php?hotel_id=423&from=map


----------



## ViewWise (May 31, 2008)

There's quite a few hotels near me. People are welcome to stay in those and grab a lift if need be. You'd have to get up a little earlier though


----------



## chris3125 (Apr 6, 2009)

kordun said:


> i think this travel lodge is closest to you and cheap
> http://www.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_book/rooms_rates.php?hotel_id=423&from=map


Thats where I was planning on staying, drive down on the friday, only about £30 for the night


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

kordun said:


> i think this travel lodge is closest to you and cheap
> http://www.travelodge.co.uk/search_and_book/rooms_rates.php?hotel_id=423&from=map


Thats fairly close, it all depends on what people want, ie with travel lodge etc, you kind of know what your getting, there are closer hotels, but they are little B&Bs or independents, so short of me going round them all and checking them all out, iv got a few recommendations from you, on varying price/comfort.

Il add them to the first post along with the travel lodge :thumb:

Thanks

James


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Nothing to add to this thread really other than to congratulate you on your willingness to part with your knowledge.

A lot of people across the business world are so competitive and will barely tell you there names unless they think they can get a benefit from it it is a refreshing change to see you do this.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Do you still have spaces James?


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Do it Russ!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Do you still have spaces James?


Indeed we do Russ, call me or send us an email if you fancy taking a spot


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

james, just a heads up. no need to check any where out for me now, unless by the sounds of it you're doing it anyway for others. I'm going to head down into london to meet up my with my bro for the weekend now.

cheers if you have anyway, looking forward to it :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I had added the Hotels to the first page yesterday mate


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Right guys, a quick up date, with just a week to go until the day, we have put in place the agenda and got some other people involved who will add to the day as a whole with expert advise on specialist matters.

Here is a run down of the agenda:


Hands on practical training:

• Assessing paintwork and gauging defect severity. Use of paint thickness gauges… or not.

• Advanced polishing theory and practice, inc wet sanding techniques and wool pad correction.

• True correction and how to acheive that perfect finish; we investigate the wipe down process and product filling, and show how to get true correction as opposed to a temporary finish.

• Stone chip repair and minor paint scuff repair.

• Sticky paint… we talk though the issue of “sticky paint”, why it occurs and how best to over come the problem with products and polishing methods.


Business theory and practice:

• High end detailing - the myths & realities: we talk about what is achievable and what’s not, how top end detailers really earn their money and what they really charge, plus what is a realistic turnover and profit. 

• Marketing and branding: how best to position your business, build a brand and then market it against the competition. We look at simple mistakes people make, ways to market yourself and how to maximise your PR.

• Legalities and insurance: MSDS, water run off, COSSH, booking-in sheets… plus we have our insurance specialist, Simon from Daines Kapp, on hand – to talk about what cover is needed as a legal requirement and other options, like accidental damage cover, road risks and overnight cover.

• Fundamentals of business: VAT vs non-VAT, Limited vs Sole Trader, Mobile vs Premises… we look at the benefits and pitfalls of your core decisions when you start out.

• Pricing: how to price jobs and how to lay the foundations of a good pricing structure. We also talk about generating revenue in other ways, through additional services and product upsell.

• Saving money: what unnecessary expenses to avoid and how to save money on products.

• Building a client base: how you can develop regular, or even contract, customers and build a stable business and income. 

• Customer service: managing customer expectations, how to make your customers relate to you and your brand, how to deal with customer complaints and “toxic customers” to avoid at all costs.



Last few spaces remaining now and the cut off for bookings is Wednesday 5pm so get n touch if your plan on attending. We look forward to seeing you all in a weeks time. 

Regards 

James


----------



## Daveyh (Nov 9, 2008)

payment sent via paypal, looking forward to meeting you guys and using your wealth of knowledge to push my business futher forward.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Kept to the last minute 

I will be attending the training day after the chats with Dom and james ,

Will be there to demo the wet sanding processes , bust some myths and help with any other parts of training too :thumb:

Should be a good day 

And james thanks for the chance to help out :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Excellent, really looking forward to this now chaps!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

tim said:


> Excellent, really looking forward to this now chaps!


You werent before?


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Looking forward to it! Sounds great


----------



## chris3125 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sounds great james, really looking forward to this, ill be down there on friday night if anyones about. Otherwise a lonely night in the travel lodge lol


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

kdskeltec said:


> Kept to the last minute
> 
> I will be attending the training day after the chats with Dom and james ,
> 
> ...


Thanks Kelly :thumb: Should be another great addition to the line up for those attending.


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

Hi James

Will you be doing anymore courses like this, as i am away on friday and will be unable to travel up to you from southampton the night before, rather than doing it all in the same day due to the distance. Looking to start my own valeting business here, in and around the new forest, and this course would be a great starting tool for me. Would be really usefull. Would be interested in attending sometime.

Regards Dave.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

sounds awesome mate. best of luck with it


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

Cheers mate, as they say, `Nothing Ventured, Nothing Gained`, eh.

Regards Dave.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Hazbobsnr said:


> Hi James
> 
> Will you be doing anymore courses like this, as i am away on friday and will be unable to travel up to you from southampton the night before, rather than doing it all in the same day due to the distance. Looking to start my own valeting business here, in and around the new forest, and this course would be a great starting tool for me. Would be really usefull. Would be interested in attending sometime.
> 
> Regards Dave.


Hi Dave

Depending on how this one goes there may be more in the future, but its only likely to be 1 pro day a year and would always be around this time of year due to our work load at other times of the year.


----------



## ViewWise (May 31, 2008)

Looking forward to it. What time is this looking to be done by?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

As stated on the thread 9-5,


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I dont know if anyones noticed but the first post has been getting updated as we go however im still getting emails asking for the agenda, so here it is:

The agenda


Hands on practical training:

• Assessing paintwork and gauging defect severity. Use of paint thickness gauges… or not.

• Advanced polishing theory and practice, inc wet sanding techniques and wool pad correction.

• Advanced, Block and machine wet sanding demos by Kelly of KDS detailing.

• True correction and how to acheive that perfect finish; we investigate the wipe down process and product filling, and show how to get true correction as opposed to a temporary finish.

• Stone chip repair and minor paint scuff repair.

• Sticky paint… we talk though the issue of “sticky paint”, why it occurs and how best to over come the problem with products and polishing methods.


Business theory and practice:

• High end detailing - the myths & realities: we talk about what is achievable and what’s not, how top end detailers really earn their money and what they really charge, plus what is a realistic turnover and profit. 

• Marketing and branding: how best to position your business, build a brand and then market it against the competition. We look at simple mistakes people make, ways to market yourself and how to maximise your PR.

• Legalities and insurance: MSDS, water run off, COSSH, booking-in sheets… plus we have our insurance specialist, Simon from Daines Kapp, on hand – to talk about what cover is needed as a legal requirement and other options, like accidental damage cover, road risks and overnight cover.

• Fundamentals of business: VAT vs non-VAT, Limited vs Sole Trader, Mobile vs Premises… we look at the benefits and pitfalls of your core decisions when you start out.

• Pricing: how to price jobs and how to lay the foundations of a good pricing structure. We also talk about generating revenue in other ways, through additional services and product upsell.

• Saving money: what unnecessary expenses to avoid and how to save money on products.

• Building a client base: how you can develop regular, or even contract, customers and build a stable business and income. 

• Customer service: managing customer expectations, how to make your customers relate to you and your brand, how to deal with customer complaints and “toxic customers” to avoid at all costs.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks a good agenda mate, I'm sure there is plenty that will benefit all who attend :thumb:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Damn, it's way too late for me to get some Eurostar tickets (i don't have 500€ for them )

Wish I could come though (or if somebody wants to pick me up in Paris, go all the way to Calais, boat to Folkestone and drive to the meeting place, I'm in  but that'd be cheaper to take the train i guess...)


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Right then boys and girls, last couple of days to get on this now if your interested, 3 spaces left, and this is going to be the only meet of thins type we put together for a good while 6 months to a year for the next)


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

There are two spots left if Any ones interested, 5pm today is the latest for any more bookings


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm quite ill, so will have to come to the next one


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Man up Russ  ! I've been suffering for the past week and have a 4am start to get there on Saturday


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Haha 

Man flu I can deal with, but I also have an ear infection and conjunctivitis, so I am pale, have one 'red eye' and can't hear! Awesome combo


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Yer we don't want you there in that state anyway Russ


----------



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

will you be running anymore of these sessions in the new year?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

No there will not be another meet of this type (business related) for 12 months, if there is another it will be again, around this time next year, however we do have the Dodo Days, and those will be spring summer time, but they are more enthusiast based rather than pro.


----------



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

Ah right it was the business side of things i was after. cheers anyway mate ill keep my out this time next year


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Right then lads thats your lot.

Attendees list:

1: Milan
2: Tim
3: Matthew
4: Alfie 
5: Ian Spall
6: Simon Dunsmore
7: David His**** 
8: Chris
9: Mark Squire
10: Richard
11: Paul Every
12: Tom Puttick
13: Joseph Nolan

See you all Saturday morning, 9 am sharp (please dont arrive to early as we will be setting up) check in is at 9-10am.


----------



## chris3125 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sounds good, best of luck to those travelling from a far, glad I decided to come down on the friday given this weather!


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

I will be leaving home at 6am :doublesho:doublesho
Can't afford a travel lodge says SWMBO :wall:

Oh, and whilst I am not ill (recovered pretty much), I also have an ear infection so am completley deaf in my right ear, so please speak up ! :lol:

Looking forward to it anyway, albeit I will be heavily tanked up on Red Bull !


----------



## Daveyh (Nov 9, 2008)

Looking forward it, I'll be leaving around 6am. It'll be nice to meet like minded people. Anyone in the trade already?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes, lots, about 50% of those attending are already trading from what i gather from my emails, also Kelly KDS and us, we have both been going a while now


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Sounds fun


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Sounds fun


Oh and we have this fella dropping in for a visit now  :wave:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

james b said:


> Oh and we have this fella dropping in for a visit now  :wave:


not coming now .

only joking can i bring my hoover 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Mouseless (Aug 1, 2010)

*Early night 4me*

4am start 276 miles to cover !! RS Turbo or Kangoo Van, Hmm Kangoo wins this time


----------



## Daveyh (Nov 9, 2008)

Van filled up with diesel, 6am start and it's just started snowing down here...............


----------



## iantype-r (Sep 9, 2006)

Right guys, car filled up, half 6 start in the morn, see you all tomorrow, 

Cheers Ian


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> :wave:


Bring your wax with ya :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I have to say i went along to this today to catch up with the guys and was a very professional setup day with good advice from James and Dom and Wetsanding demonstration from Kelly. Im sure everyone that went along had a good day and enjoyed themselves.


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi guys,
Had a great day. James, Kelly and Dom all gave some very good advice and are at the top of their game!! I have one question for the pros, when you book a car and you use your booking in form, is there available a map plan of cars bodywork? So you can mark out where any marks are (I do not know what the correct term for this is) If so where can i get them? 
Thanks guys Rich


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

the_jj said:


> Hi guys,
> Had a great day. James, Kelly and Dom all gave some very good advice and are at the top of their game!! I have one question for the pros, when you book a car and you use your booking in form, is there available a map plan of cars bodywork? So you can mark out where any marks are (I do not know what the correct term for this is) If so where can i get them?
> Thanks guys Rich


If you look at the bottom of the homepage, in the downloads section, you'll find one in there


----------



## Mouseless (Aug 1, 2010)

Mouseless said:


> 4am start 276 miles to cover !! RS Turbo or Kangoo Van, Hmm Kangoo wins this time


6 hours to get home Boo !


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

sounds like a good day was had ,wanted to attend this but couldnt ,maybe next time if one is held again


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

vxrmarc said:


> I have to say i went along to this today to catch up with the guys and was a very professional setup day with good advice from James and Dom and Wetsanding demonstration from Kelly. Im sure everyone that went along had a good day and enjoyed themselves.


+1 some very good and honest advice was provided by the guys, good to meet you all, hope my discussion was of help.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Entrepreneurs: born or made?*

*Made -* there is no doubt that here is aptitude involved and some people have more of it and some people have less, just as some people will be adequate entrepreneurs and some extraordinary ones. But all people who are successful need huge amounts of training, learning and support along the way, so by definition entrepreneurs are made.

*Born -* entrepreneurs are born because you need to have a slightly rebellious streak in you to be an entrepreneur. You must have an innate ability to challenge the status quo. You are someone who likes being in control of your own destiny rather than just joining a company and climbing your way to the top.

You can learn the basics of entrepreneurship, you can learn the steps you need to go through and the rules you need to stick to if you are to make any venture successful. But you cannot teach someone that they have to take all of the responsibility themselves and that they are going to have to provide all the drive themselves to achieve their business goals

Success is down to the hunger and passion that you are born with. It is a part of you and it's instinctive. If you have it, you can't switch it off. Often they are not driven solely by monetary gain; it's more usually about independence and proving something to themselves.

Professional detailing is more about understanding buisness than just skill. So its great to see someone teaching buisness methods :thumb::thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i don't know what you guys are moaning about having a six hour drive home?

i've just got home now :lol:

was a good day :thumb:

good to meet a few new people and good to catch up with james and the dodo boys again :thumb:


thanks again to james and sian for sorting it all out especially the food


----------



## Mouseless (Aug 1, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> i don't know what you guys are moaning about having a six hour drive home?
> 
> i've just got home now :lol:
> 
> ...


 ha ha !! find a good pub did ya


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Mouseless said:


> ha ha !! find a good pub did ya


:lol:

you know this :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks to all those that attended and to all who came and added to the day, Dom & PJ of Dodo Juice, Simon from Daines Kapp, Kelly of KDS, and of course my staff, Sian and Mike.

We hope the day was beneficial to all that attended and that you can take something away from it that helps you on your way to success.

James & the team at Auto Finesse.


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

I thought the day was great. 
My only complaint was the fact I couldn't feel my toes from 9.30am until about 7.30pm once they had defrosted in the car:lol:

It was great to see the demo and chat to Kelly from KDS about wetsanding, and it was even better to find out I have been wetsanding correctly :thumb:

Thanks again to all involved and top marks for the grub as well !!

10 out of 10 for me 

Paul


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Yer i think my idea to adjust the heating setting cos i thought it was going to be too hot with 20 odd people in there was a bit of a mistake, but it was stupidly cold on sat, you will be please to know we have set it back to full chat now so we where warm whilst tidying up today 

RE the grub il let the girls over the road know you approved.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Nice to know you are nice and warm _today_ James.  Wouldn't want you to go through another day like the other one :lol:

Na, it was a great day and definitely worth the trip over. Dom efforts throughout and Kelly's additions were really fantastic for me. Even if you didn't learn something new it was nice for others to confirm the same.

Great day :thumb:


----------



## iantype-r (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes many thanks James & your team, Dom, Kelly & Simon. An excellent day, alot of great well presented information. Also a absoulte great layout of food. I also had ice blocks for feet lol. 

Cheers Ian


----------

